
Kafka Streams, the Clojure Way - based2
https://clojure-conundrums.co.uk/posts/kafka-streams-the-clojure-way/
======
vemv
Related read - here is an explanation, coming from a Clojure folk, of why
Kafka (Streams) might play a crucial role in your next architecture.
[https://www.confluent.io/blog/toward-functional-
programming-...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/toward-functional-programming-
analogy-microservices/)

Has been a great influence in my jobs over the last year.

